# Advice needed for a father wanting full custody!



## laurabeth

im not sure that i am posting in the right forum (if not, please direct me to the correct forum!).

Basically, my husband has a 10 year old son who he hasnt seen for about 4 years (not through our choice!).

The childs mother does not let us contact him or send him christmas/birthday presents etc.

She currently lives in a different country.

But recently have heard from alot of her friends and family that she is back on drugs and pretty much neglecting the child.

Me and my husband would love to go for full custody, but as my husband hasnt seen him for so long and doesnt pay maintenance etc, i dont know how to go about it? And if we would actually have any chance of getting custody? Any advice? We just want the child to be safe and happy, and right now were not sure that he is, but unfotunately the mother moves around alot, so we dont know exactly where they live (we nkow the country but thats it!!)


----------



## chichestermum

havent got any help to give you sorry, but you may want to try asking in the single parents section as they will probably know about custody etc 
:hugs: good luck xx


----------



## laurabeth

chichestermum said:


> havent got any help to give you sorry, but you may want to try asking in the single parents section as they will probably know about custody etc
> :hugs: good luck xx

ok thank you :) xxx


----------



## sophxx

I think tge best thing to do would be to go to a solicitor and ask there advice I personally wouldn't go in all guns blazing ask for full custody id ask for vists or at least joint parental rights then take it from there. How cone it's taken ten years to try and see tge boy surely your oh should have been through court before to try and get access?


----------



## laurabeth

sophxx said:


> I think tge best thing to do would be to go to a solicitor and ask there advice I personally wouldn't go in all guns blazing ask for full custody id ask for vists or at least joint parental rights then take it from there. How cone it's taken ten years to try and see tge boy surely your oh should have been through court before to try and get access?

because he had acces until the boy was 3, and then the mother basically did a runner with the child. its only reccently that we've learnt where they are etc xx


----------



## sophxx

That's a shame. Is she in the uk? If she is I'd def get a solicitor there's lots they can do to help you get access if she took the child she can be in alot of trouble. Hope you get access to him really soon x


----------



## laurabeth

sophxx said:


> That's a shame. Is she in the uk? If she is I'd def get a solicitor there's lots they can do to help you get access if she took the child she can be in alot of trouble. Hope you get access to him really soon x

yeah shes in the uk but were in the channel islands so its a bit difficult. Thank you :)


----------



## Sarahkka

I'm in Canada, and the law may be different here, but I would guess that if "she did a runner" means that she ignored any custody/visitation agreements and ran away with the child, then she could be facing abduction charges if your partner wished to pursue that. If your partner had any sort of custody, was paying any sort of maintenance at some time before she left, etc, then he had/has a right to access to his child and she cannot just up and leave without making arrangements for that. If she took him out of the country, that could be grounds for extradition, even, depending on the situation.
It might be something to look into? A solicitor is your best bet, I think.
If you are concerned about the little boy's welfare, then it might be one of those "drastic times call for drastic measures" situations and could warrant it. :shrug:


----------

